# [EMACS] GTK2 avec fonts AA ? (résolu, si si)

## Mickael

Bonjour,

Je voudrais avoir des polices comme la bitstream, mais avec affichage de type AA. Comment dois-je m'y prendre? 

Pour les bordures et les menus en gtk c'est bon.

Ma version de test pour emacs :

```

* app-editors/emacs-cvs

     Available versions:  22.0.50-r1 ~22.0.50-r2 [M]23.0.0

     Installed:           22.0.50-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs

     Description:         Emacs is the extensible, customizable, self-documenting real-time display editor.

```

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je ne connais pas la réponse, mais j'ai trouvé pas mal d'exemples sur http://www.dotemacs.de

----------

## Mickael

J'ai créer un répertoire dans mon overlay pour emacs-xft, qui inclut ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls /usr/local/portage/app-editors/emacs-xft/
> 
> ChangeLog                    emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r2.ebuild  emacs-xft-22.0.50.ebuild  Manifest
> ...

 

J'ai également configuré mon package.use comme ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-editors/emacs-xft xft X gif gnome gtk jpeg nls png spell tiff xft
> 
> 

 

et enfin avec un merge ça plante :

```

 emerge -vD emacs-xft

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/emacs-xft-22.0.50 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) emacs-xft-22.0.50.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) emacs-cvs-23.0.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-cvs-23.0.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-cvs-21.3.50-nofink.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/40aspell-gentoo.el

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-23.0.0.desktop

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-subdirs-el-gentoo.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-22.0.50.desktop

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/50emacs-23.0.0.envd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xft-bgalpha.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xft-invertcursor.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xft-xfaces-fixcrash.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-xft-22.0.50

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module emacs into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":ext:anoncvs@savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/emacs" checkout  -rXFT_JHD_BRANCH emacs

Permission denied (publickey).

cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

!!! ERROR: app-editors/emacs-xft-22.0.50 failed.

!!! Function cvs_fetch, Line 439, Exitcode 1

!!! cvs checkout command failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Mickael

Bon, et bien je viens de reprendre la marche à suivre décrite dans bug-gentoo https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110626

et maintenant j'ai ceci lorsque je lance emerge -v emacs-xft :

```
emerge -v emacs-xft

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/emacs-xft-22.0.50 to /

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: files/emacs-cvs-22.0.50-xft.diff

```

EDIT : Taper pas, je crois bien qu'un emerge --sync va faire l'affaire. J'aurais dû réfléchir  :Laughing: 

EDIT 2 : Ha ba non  :Confused:   problème toujours ouvert, avec les mêmes erreurs.

EDIT 3 : Bon je suis vraiment à côté de la plaque aujourd'hui, j'ai fait le digest avant d'avoir tout mis dans mon overlay...clic....PAM...SLPASH

EDIT 4 : Alors maintenant j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -v emacs-xft
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Et tout s'arrête Après le running, comme si de rien n'était...

Bon j'ai essayer la dernière commande et cela donne :

```
cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":ext:anoncvs@savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/emacs" checkout -rXFT_JHD_BRANCH emacs

The authenticity of host 'savannah.gnu.org (199.232.41.3)' can't be established.

RSA key fingerprint is 80:5a:b0:0c:ec:93:66:29:49:7e:04:2b:fd:ba:2c:d5.

Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes

Warning: Permanently added 'savannah.gnu.org,199.232.41.3' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.

Permission denied (publickey).

cvs [checkout aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)
```

----------

## Mickael

/me parle tout seul, Mais Xavier au fait merci  :Wink: 

Alors on dirait que l'ebuilt ne possède plus la bonne adresse pour se connecté sur Savannah. Et ceci semble fonctionner :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs checkout  -rXFT_JHD_BRANCH emacs
> 
> cvs checkout: warning: failed to open /root/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory
> ...

 

 donc je vais essayer de modifier l'ebuilt en question :

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-editors/emacs-cvs/emacs-cvs-22.0.50.ebuild,v 1.8 2005/05/03 10:02:09 usata Exp $

ECVS_AUTH="ext"

export CVS_RSH="ssh"

ECVS_SERVER="savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/emacs"

ECVS_MODULE="emacs"

ECVS_BRANCH="XFT_JHD_BRANCH"

ECVS_USER="anoncvs"

#ECVS_PASS=""

ECVS_CVS_OPTIONS="-dP"

ECVS_SSH_HOST_KEY="savannah.gnu.org,199.232.41.3 ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAIEAzFQovi+67xa+wymRz9u3plx0ntQnEL

BoNU4SCl3RkwSFZkrZsRTC0fTpOKatQNs1r/BLFoVt21oVFwIXVevGQwB+Lf0Z+5

w9qwVAQNu/YUAFHBPTqBze4wYK/gSWqQOLoj7rOhZk0xtAS6USqcfKdzMdRWgeuZ550P6gSzEHfv0="

inherit elisp-common cvs alternatives flag-o-matic eutils

IUSE="X Xaw3d aqua gif gnome gtk jpeg nls png spell tiff xft"

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}

DESCRIPTION="Emacs is the extensible, customizable, self-documenting real-time display editor."

SRC_URI=""

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs"

# Never use the sandbox, it causes Emacs to segfault on startup

SANDBOX_DISABLED="1"

RESTRICT="$RESTRICT nostrip"

DEPEND=">=sys-libs/ncurses-5.3

    spell? ( || ( app-text/ispell app-text/aspell ) )

    X? ( virtual/x11

        gif? ( >=media-libs/giflib-4.1.0.1b )

jpeg? ( >=media-libs/jpeg-6b )

        tiff? ( >=media-libs/tiff-3.5.7 )

        png? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.5 )

        xft? ( virtual/xft )

        gtk? ( =x11-libs/gtk+-2* )

        !gtk? ( Xaw3d? ( x11-libs/Xaw3d ) )

        gnome? ( gnome-base/gnome-desktop ) )

    nls? ( >=sys-devel/gettext-0.11.5 )

    >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51_rc1"

PROVIDE="virtual/emacs virtual/editor"

SLOT="22.0.50-xft"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 ppc sparc ~amd64 ~ppc-macos"

DFILE=emacs-${PV}.desktop

src_compile() {

    # no flag is allowed

    ALLOWED_FLAGS=" "

    strip-flags

    unset LDFLAGS

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/emacs-subdirs-el-gentoo.diff

    use ppc-macos && epatch ${FILESDIR}/emacs-cvs-21.3.50-nofink.diff

    sed -i -e "s/-lungif/-lgif/g" configure* src/Makefile* || die

    local myconf    if use X; then

        myconf="${myconf} --with-x"

        myconf="${myconf} --with-xpm --with-toolkit-scroll-bars"

        myconf="${myconf} $(use_with xft)"

        myconf="${myconf} $(use_with jpeg) $(use_with tiff)"

        myconf="${myconf} $(use_with gif) $(use_with png)"

        if use gtk; then

            einfo "Configuring to build with GTK support"

            myconf="${myconf} --with-x-toolkit=gtk"

        elif use Xaw3d; then

            einfo "Configuring to build with Xaw3d support"

            myconf="${myconf} --with-x-toolkit=athena"

        else

            einfo "Configuring to build with lucid toolkit support"

            myconf="${myconf} --without-gtk"

            myconf="${myconf} --with-x-toolkit=lucid"

        fi

    fi

```

EDIT : HELP je sais pas écrire cette ligne : *Quote:*   

> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs checkout -rXFT_JHD_BRANCH emacs 

 

au début de l'ebuild....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> /me parle tout seul, [...]
> 
> 

 

Non, non, c'est intéressant  :Wink:  Je ne suis pas encore passé à la version CVS d'emacs et c'est bien utile de voir le genre de manip que tu peux avoir à faire.

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT 3 : Bon je suis vraiment à côté de la plaque aujourd'hui, j'ai fait le digest avant d'avoir tout mis dans mon overlay...clic....PAM...SLPASH

 

euh, juste une petite précision: tu as ajouté un fichier et tu as lancé un ebuild digest emacs-xft-version ?

----------

## Mickael

En réalité,

j'ai créé dans mon overlay, un fichier spécial pour emacs-xft : 

```
ls /usr/local/portage/app-editors/emacs-xft/

ChangeLog  emacs-xft-22.0.50.ebuild  files  Manifest  metadata.xml
```

l'ebuild et tout ce qui ce trouve dans files viennent du site bug-gentoo.

Une fois et je dis une fois que tout est dans le répertoire de l'overlay, on fait le digest de l'ebuilt pour que le fichier Manifest soit correcte.

Mais le problème vient de l'ebuild, maintenant sur savannah on ne peut plus se connecter comme cela est décrit au début de l'ebuild. Pour preuve, je me suis placé dans  *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/

  et j'ai lancé cette fois ci la commande pour avoir accès aux sources avec la nouvelle méthode préconnisée sur le site soit :

```
cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs checkout  -rXFT_JHD_BRANCH emacs
```

 Et cela a fonctionné. puisque :

```

cd /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/emacs/

admin/           config.guess     etc/             lib-src/         MAINTAINERS      nt/

.arch-inventory  config.sub       FTP              lisp/            make-dist        oldXMenu/

AUTHORS          configure        info/            lispintro/       Makefile.in      README

autogen.sh       configure.in     INSTALL          lispref/         man/             src/

BUGS             COPYING          INSTALL.CVS      lwlib/           mkinstalldirs    update-subdirs

ChangeLog        CVS/             install-sh       m4/              move-if-change   vms/

config.bat       .cvsignore       leim/            mac/             msdos/           vpath.sed

```

Mais voilà, vu que je ne sais pas modifier le début de cet ebuild, même si les sources sont présentes je suis coincé :

 *Quote:*   

> Unpacking source...
> 
>  * Fetching CVS module emacs into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...
> 
>  * Changing the CVS server from :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs to :ext:anoncvs@savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/emacs:
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : HELP je sais pas écrire cette ligne : *Quote:*   cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs checkout -rXFT_JHD_BRANCH emacs  
> 
> au début de l'ebuild.... 

 

Essaye çà :

```

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs"

ECVS_MODULE="emacs"

ECVS_USER="anonymous"

ECVS_BRANCH="XFT_JHD_BRANCH"

```

Edit : le reste tu commentes

----------

## kwenspc

c'est un poil hors-sujet mais je vois qu'emacs se met aux font et tout,

je voulais savoir, c'est possible d'avoir emacs en "transparent"?  je veux dire, un peus comme aterm ou Eterm : transparence logicielle en fait.

c'est le seul truc qui me manque sous emacs ( oui je sais je -> [] )

----------

## Mickael

MERCI, Netfab, cela fonctionne  :Very Happy:   mais y'a pas de compilation?

```

 emerge -v emacs-xft

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/emacs-xft-22.0.50 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) emacs-xft-22.0.50.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-cvs-23.0.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-cvs-21.3.50-nofink.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/40aspell-gentoo.el

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-23.0.0.desktop

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-subdirs-el-gentoo.diff

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-22.0.50.desktop

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/50emacs-23.0.0.envd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xft-bgalpha.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xft-invertcursor.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xft-xfaces-fixcrash.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-emacs-xft-22.0.50

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/emacs-cvs-22.0.50-xft.diff

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module emacs into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Changing the CVS server from :ext:anoncvs@savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/emacs to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs:

 * Searching for CVS directories ...

 * Modifying CVS directories ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:2401/sources/emacs

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs" update -dP -rXFT_JHD_BRANCH emacs

 * Copying emacs from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module emacs is now in /var/tmp/portage/emacs-xft-22.0.50/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Applying emacs-subdirs-el-gentoo.diff ...

```

----------

## Mickael

Ah ba voilà une belle erreur : j'ai relancé emerge -v emacs-xft :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Applying emacs-subdirs-el-gentoo.diff ...
> 
>  * Failed Patch: emacs-subdirs-el-gentoo.diff !
> 
>  *  ( /usr/local/portage/app-editors/emacs-xft/files/emacs-subdirs-el-gentoo.diff )
> ...

 

EDIT : L'ebuild modifié : 

```

#ECVS_AUTH="ext"

#export CVS_RSH="ssh"

#ECVS_SERVER="savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/emacs"

#ECVS_MODULE="emacs"

#ECVS_BRANCH="XFT_JHD_BRANCH"

#ECVS_USER="anoncvs"

#ECVS_PASS=""

#ECVS_CVS_OPTIONS="-dP"

#ECVS_SSH_HOST_KEY="savannah.gnu.org,199.232.41.3 ssh-rsa #AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAIEAzFQovi+67xa+wymRz9u3plx0ntQnELBo

#NU4SCl3RkwSFZkrZsRTC0fTpOKatQNs1r/BLFoVt21oVFwIXVevGQwB+Lf0Z+5

#w9qwVAQNu/YUAFHBPTqBze4wYK/gSWqQOLoj7rOhZk0xtAS6USqcfKdzMdRWgeuZ550P6gSzEHfv0="

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/emacs"

ECVS_MODULE="emacs"

ECVS_USER="anonymous"

ECVS_BRANCH="XFT_JHD_BRANCH"

```

Encore merci Netfab.

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> c'est un poil hors-sujet mais je vois qu'emacs se met aux font et tout,
> 
> je voulais savoir, c'est possible d'avoir emacs en "transparent"?  je veux dire, un peus comme aterm ou Eterm : transparence logicielle en fait.
> 
> c'est le seul truc qui me manque sous emacs ( oui je sais je -> [] )

 

Et bien tu le lances dans eterm/aterm etc avec cette option :

```
emacs -nw
```

Mais là t'auras pas la souris donc un petit coup de :

```
M-x xterm-mouse-mode RET 
```

 et le tour est joué.

----------

## kwenspc

ah ouais mais nan ^^

je veux lancer emacs avec l'interface gtk, du moins quand je suis sous X 

je sais je suis chiant...

----------

## Mickael

Dite je viens de remarquer un truc dans le changelog de emacs-cvs/ChangeLog :

 *Chanfelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r1 (09 Feb 2006)
> 
> 09 Feb 2006; Matthew Kennedy <mkennedy@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

Je serais pas en train de chercher midi-à-14 heure moi, par hasard????

EDIT : de bug gentoo :

```
Using the ebuild emacs-cvs-22.0.50-r1 thats currently in portage with the xft

uncommented, I couldn't build emacs with -O3 (resulting error attached).  I

switched to -O2 and now it compiles......
```

Je vais tester.

C'est installé, mais je crois que cela ne fonctionne pas car je dois pas avoir les bonnes fontes, Mais où sont elles!!!

----------

## Mickael

J'aurais voulu être un artisteeeeeeeeee

Pour pouvoir faire .. mon numéroooOO

Quand l'avion se pose sur la piste

À Rotterdam ou à Rio

J'aurais voulu être un chanteur

Pour pouvoir crier qui je suis

J'aurais voulu être un auteur

Pour pouvoir inventer ma vie

Pour pouvoir inventer ma vie

J'aurais voulu être un acteur

Pour tous les jours changer de peau

Et pour pouvoir me trouver beau

Sur un grand écran en couleur

Sur un grand écran en couleur

J'aurais voulu être un artiste

Pour avoir le monde à refaire

Pour pouvoir être un anarchiste

Et vivre comme ... un millionnaire

Et vivre comme ... un millionnaire

J'aurais voulu être un artiste

Pour pouvoir dire pourquoi j'existe

J'aurais voulu être un artiste

Pour pouvoir dire pourquoi j'existe

J'aurais voulu avoir des polices

pour voir un zoli emacs

Sur l'écran de mon portable,

Mais là, je sens que j'vais craquer

Aider moi s'il-vous-plait

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing: 

voilà c'est çà de vouloir customiser... après c'est le drame  :Mr. Green: 

<un_toll_?_non_?_pas_possible_?_où_?>avec vim çà passe pas mieux t'es sûr ? ^^</un_toll_?_non_?_pas_possible_?_où_?>

Edit : dsl ! je compathie qd m^ car je ne puis t'aider sur ce coups-là

----------

## xaviermiller

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> /me parle tout seul, Mais Xavier au fait merci 
> 
> 

 

de rien, même si c'est pas tout à fait utile  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Voilà!!!

 *Quote:*   

> enlight@Unicorn ~ $ cat xft_aqua.sh
> 
> categ="app-editors"
> 
> app="emacs-cvs"
> ...

 

Voyons si ça builde now!

edit 1: failed to patch anc...!!!

edit2 : bon ça devrait être bon j'edite sous peu si ça passe.

edit 3 l'emerge s'est fini en queue de poisson!   :Shocked: 

après 50000 ACCESS DENIED j'ai eu :

 *Quote:*   

> unlink:    /usr/share/emacs/22.0.50/lisp/subdirs.el
> 
> open_wr:   /usr/share/emacs/22.0.50/lisp/subdirs.el
> 
> open_wr:   /usr/share/emacs/22.0.50/lisp/subdirs.el
> ...

 

et fini... j'ai fait un stat sur /usr/bin/emacs-22.0.50 c'est le normal d'y a 2 heures -_-

ok rien de traumatisant, gentoo.el.subdir est fait pour la branche non xft mais il faut quand même corriger les PATH, on verra ça sous peu.

----------

## Enlight

pirée laisse tomber la branche xft a pas le support de DESTDIR c'est casse-couilles au possible de rajouter le support au makefile. Pour des fontes anti-aliasées je crois que je vais attendre.

----------

## kwenspc

ben et avec FEATURES="-sandbox" ça passe pas?

----------

## Mickael

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> pirée laisse tomber la branche xft a pas le support de DESTDIR c'est casse-couilles au possible de rajouter le support au makefile. Pour des fontes anti-aliasées je crois que je vais attendre.

 

N'attends plus, la version 23.0.0 de la branche cvs intègre désormais le flag XFT, il suffirait ensuite de le lancer avec les arguments : emacs --enable-font-backend --font 'Monospace' par exemple. Dernière nouvelle sur bug-gentoo ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110626. Là je compile et ...... ÇA FONCTIONNE!!!!!!!!!! harrr c'est beau

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   pirée laisse tomber la branche xft a pas le support de DESTDIR c'est casse-couilles au possible de rajouter le support au makefile. Pour des fontes anti-aliasées je crois que je vais attendre. 
> 
> N'attends plus, la version 23.0.0 de la branche cvs intègre désormais le flag XFT, il suffirait ensuite de le lancer avec les arguments : emacs --enable-font-backend --font 'Monospace' par exemple. Dernière nouvelle sur bug-gentoo ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110626. Là je compile et ...... ÇA FONCTIONNE!!!!!!!!!! harrr c'est beau

 

Ohhhhh mon dieu!!!! Je suis tout loin de ma box, fais moi des screenshots que je tienne jusqu'à samedi!!!

----------

## Mickael

SI tu voyais ça    :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> SI tu voyais ça   

 

Arrete je suis limite de me rouler par terre là, upload sur imageshack ou quelque chose STP!!!

----------

## Trevoke

T'as entendu, hein! Il veut que tu lui FASSES des screenshots.. Alors prends-ton temps et dessines-en des jolis! Il faudrait etre mauvaise langue pour appeler ca un 'fake' ..

Bon, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   SI tu voyais ça    
> 
> Arrete je suis limite de me rouler par terre là, upload sur imageshack ou quelque chose STP!!!

 

Ca vient, deux minutes..

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> T'as entendu, hein! Il veut que tu lui FASSES des screenshots.. Alors prends-ton temps et dessines-en des jolis! Il faudrait etre mauvaise langue pour appeler ca un 'fake' ..
> 
> Bon, je  

 

Je savais que j'aurais jamais du vous confesser cette histoire!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Mickael

Essaye ce lien déjà, j'ai tester ton site à "l'arrache" :

http://img87.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img87/8181/capturekc2.png

Celui là doit être le bon, puisqu'il me dise :  Direct link to image :

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8181/capturekc2.png

----------

## Enlight

Rah ça pète!!! Merci!

----------

## Mickael

Et une petite comparaison pour la route :

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3244/capture2ut9.png

----------

## Enlight

Didiou c'est quoi ce délire??? y'a plus de 23 dans portage??? Y'a que 22.90 c'est normal ça? Pour une fois que j'avais le temps!!!

----------

## Mickael

et emacs-cvs,

```
app-editors/emacs-cvs

     Available versions:  

        (22.0.50)       (~)22.0.50-r1 (~)22.0.50-r2 (~)22.0.50-r3

        (22.0.90)       (~)22.0.90

        (23.0.0)        [M](~)23.0.0 [M](~)23.0.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs

     Description:         Emacs is the extensible, customizable, self-documenting real-time display editor.

```

----------

## Enlight

Il est hardmaské? Parceque le truc étrange c'est que quand je fais ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="-*" emerge -pv emacs-cvs il me sort le 22.90 au lieu de me faire une liste.

----------

## Mickael

Essaye avec la méthode traditionnelle : package.unmask puis package.keywords.

----------

